# Conrail’s Boston and Albany



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello all! I’m excited to share the beginnings of our model railroad. We finished our basement in December 2018 and the wife kindly allowed me to design a space for my hobby (how nice of her, right?) so after finishing the space, bench work started in April 2019. October 2019 saw our first track! 

The room is slightly wonky, it’s a ~30ft long, 6.5 opening to 9ft wide. I designed a two deck railroad connected by a 3% grade. The layout itself is a large dog bone, with the two ends stacked above each other, essentially creating the illusion of a double track railroad ending in two “reversing loops”, one above the other. 

Here are a few shots of the construction

Currently we are building the ramp from the upper to the lower out of spline. At the bottom of the ramp will be West Springfield, Ma yard. Under the spline is a 4 track stub end staging yard to supplement Springfield.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Here is the other end of the room with the two stacked loops. The lower level bench work is mostly complete. The upper level will be built as I get to it! 

The lower level is the Eastern most part of the layout... Palmer Ma. Small interchange yard with the central Vermont and the iconic diamond over the main.

The upper level will be Pittsfield, Ma. Interchange with the Housatonic, another small yard, and a small city scene to hide the curve and return loop.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

My scenes from West to East will be:

Upper loop Pittsfield
Up Grade to Hinsdale, Ma. 
Down grade to Westfield, Mass 
Pickup the spline down the grade into Springfield Ma, lower level.
Bridges over the Conn. river and a small Amtrak station. 
Lower level loop at Palmer, Ma. 

3% grade between the levels, slightly less on the upper level between Pittsfield and Westfield. 

My motive power ranges from early transitional Conrail to the end of Conrail. My dad is quite the builder and painter and I’ve been blessed with a few gifts over the years... now it’s my turn to build a railroad to display them! 

I’ll be sure to update more as we go. My two builders, Louis 4 and Hunter 2, break more than they build, but the memories are priceless!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That looks like the start of a great looking railroad. :thumbsup: Great looking bench work.:appl:


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Started laying the interlocking on west side of West Springfield. The tracks to the right come down the grade from Westfield, the tracks from the left come from staging. The yard will be ahead - 8 or 9 tracks.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Shouldn't take long to finish. You've got a couple of enthusiastic helpers!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great photos! Looks like your track crew is ready to go!


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks! I’m sure many of you are lucky enough to share it with your kids, but for me, it’s extra special because I grew up the same way. My old man and I built 2 layouts at his house over the years and now it’s time to pass on the tradition! Exciting stuff. 

Like I tell my wife - keeps me out of the bars and off the bike!


----------



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

I grew up in Springfield, MA. Brings back a lot of memories. I am familiar with the areas between Westfield and Palmer. Great job
on your benchwork. Look forward to more photos as you progress.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OOPS, judging from the first photo, you need to lower the entire layout about 12"


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

So decided AFTER laying the entire interlocking in West West Springfield that I totally dropped the ball in planning! I had intended on 7-8 tracks looping around the back wall as Springfield Yard. Well, that would make my inside radius like... 18in! Duh. 

So I scaled back the main “yard” tracks to 5 (2 main, 3 yard) with a new interlocking to feed staging. I will now use staging track 1 as a feeder for a 2-3 track stub end yard on the left side to add additional storage / switching. I may keep it 2 tracks and add an industry. 

Any insider knowledge as to yard industry in the 90s? Today there is a small intermodal yard. Maybe this will be the destination for all my intermodal???

Lou


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Question about laying the curves in the yard. My outside radius is 36 1/4 on track 1 and decreasing to 26 1/4 on track 5. Rather than making 5 big sweeping curves across the back, what if I reduced the outside radii to, say 30in each? Made tracks 1-3 all 30in radii. Does this do anything?

Here is a rough sketch of Springfield yard


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Trying to keep the radius the same on all parallel tracks isn't going to work out for you. The ends of each of the curves are going to cross one another


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Moving forward with the classification yard. Had some “help” running my district bus


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

They fit under there better than us old guys do! Enjoy the help while you have it. They'll be grown up before you know it.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Quick update.... moving forward to the east end of West Springfield yard. Also starting to take out some of my locomotives... seems most of my old blue box Athearns have broken axles. Also, I’ve learning how to speed step and consist smoothly. It’s hard to match stuff to these new LokSound engines with momentum, start up delays, etc. Fun!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

this looks grand. is track plan available to take a look at ? 

it sounds like you are running digitally. any issues running through the double crossover ?


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

The shinohara double crossovers are not necessarily DCC friendly. The ticket is to either figure out a way to isolate the 4 switches from each other, which is a total pain, or to have all 4 switches throw simultaneously. When they all throw together, you are fine. 

Little progress report: The boys and I put together 4 of the Walthers single track truss bridges to simulate the Connecticut river crossing. In real life I think there’s like 8 bridges but 2 will have to do!

I also mounted up the bench work around the lower level for the return loop through Palmer. The tracks will disappear as they head toward the closet, loop along the back, and return to the left side under the road bridge in Palmer. Palmer station and a small Yard should fit, and of course the Palmer diamond 

Enjoy


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's coming along nicely! 
I like those bridges! I have a Central Valley Model Works 200 ft. HO scale single track bridge I will be building to cross the gap between risers at the back of my layout. 
I also kit-bashed a couple of Atlas truss bridges to cross a river. Next to them are Atlas deck bridges. This is one of the few things making the transition from the old layout to the new one.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking good! I’ve never built or scenic bridges, rivers etc so this will definitely be a learning curve! 

We started construction on the lower level loop tracks and Palmer, Ma. For anyone not familiar with Palmer, it’s the interchange between Conrail and New England Central with a small yard and a beautiful station. The iconic item here is the main line diamond... up until about 1986 the mainline was double track and there were two Diamonds. In 86 Conrail stepped down to single track and the two mains come together just before the diamond. I’m using an Atlas diamond my 4 year old got for free from our last train show. He’s excited!

I’m attaching a picture of the day Conrail removed the 2nd diamond. I’m going to try and model this exact scene. If the station reminds you of a commercially available model, please let me know!!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

love ur locomotives!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

#20 looks like the diamond at Palmer (MA), with a westbound just about the time they were single-tracking the B&A back around 1985 or so (I was getting qualified there back then).

I eventually worked on "both sides" of the diamond -- running Amtrak "inland route" trains on the B&A, and then running the Montrealer when it was using the Central Vermont after 1989...


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> #20 looks like the diamond at Palmer (MA), with a westbound just about the time they were single-tracking the B&A back around 1985 or so (I was getting qualified there back then).
> 
> I eventually worked on "both sides" of the diamond -- running Amtrak "inland route" trains on the B&A, and then running the Montrealer when it was using the Central Vermont after 1989...


Very cool! I mentioned in my post I am modeling the scene... hopefully by tonight I’ll have enough track down to see it! I’m waiting on code 70 for the interchange trackage though...


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

hows the layout comin'

_edit:_ repeat sorry


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Update. I finished laying the engine facility area and it’s starting to fill up nicely. I’m in the process of overhauling older locos, building my roster on JMRI, and most importantly speed stepping everything together. 

I also started laying the return loop, 2 storage tracks (which I did not plan properly because I ran out of room - I was assuming they would be roughly the same as my staging tracks, enough for 12-13 hi cubes and two locos, which I then build Springfield yard tracks to the same train length, but unless I build a bigger train room, I’ll have to survive. My two staging tracks in the return loop / Palmer, mass will have to be for locals. I also have about a 7 car interchange track and will have 2 yard tracks for New England central on the other side of the diamond. 

My bridge tracks arrived from micro engineering but the post office decided to crush them, so I’m still on hold, and I’m waiting for the two 90 degree diamonds for Springfield to replicate the B+M conn river line crossing.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Quick update - been busy with the kids doing non-railroad related stuff (boo!) but my lower level mainline is complete. I installed the PSX-AR, had some shorting issues and a quick call to Tony’s train exchange had me lower a few cv values on my non-reversing breaker. I’m starting to lay the central Vermont yard in Palmer. 

The RT-5 overpass is in with the flood wall between the road and the river. I had my #2 helper filling in the hill!

Next step will be to build the wall to support my upper level over the west end of Springfield yard... hoping to start that this weekend.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is going to be a fun layout! #2 helper's smile says it all!
(Just don't get plaster on the jams! If mamma ain't happy, ain't _*nobody*_ happy!)


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> That is going to be a fun layout! #2 helper's smile says it all!
> (Just don't get plaster on the jams! If mamma ain't happy, ain't _*nobody*_ happy!)


Yes, #1 already got some caulk on his school cloths when we were laying the cork roadbed through Palmer. I told mama it was the hazards of the job. 

I have an understanding wife.

For now.

Lou


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Little update. Been spending WAY too much time indexing locomotives and speed stepping them. My old Athearn Blue Box all run like turds and makes it near impossible to speed step them accurately with my can motor Katos, atlas etc. I’m beginning a remotoring project on my Athearn GP40-2 with a kato motor and A-line universal drive shafts. Stay tuned.

Layout wise, I changed two big parts leaving Springfield yard headed west. I lowered the grade and decided a 1.5 turn helix would be best for operation. I also removed the double cross over and will move it, or something similar, to the top of the grade to eliminate any hidden switching.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Also, rolling stock has been arriving at an alarming rate. I need to build more layout to accommodate!


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Helix update


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that's really coming along nicely! Those bar clamps are the handiest things, aren't they?


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

They certainly are!
Jr wanted to run some steam so out came a piece from my archives. First time she’s been out of the box in 20 years! Obviously out of place but damn does she look good.

Ah shucks don’t see a link for video uploads. It’s a Sante Fe type 2-10-4.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Onlyelement14 said:


> Ah shucks don’t see a link for video uploads. It’s a Sante Fe type 2-10-4.


If you upload it to YouTube, you can just copy and paste the URL. If you're trying to upload it directly from your computer, you might try clicking on the paperclip and uploading it as an attachment. I don't know if that works, I've never tried uploading a video straight off my computer.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That came through as a photo, but not a video, if it was supposed to be a video.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

A little progress! Happy Easter!

The “Helix” is complete and we are nearing the town of Westfield. First pieces of upper level bench work are in, the subroadbed is installed up to Westfield town, and risers and supports are ready.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks good! I’m enjoying watching your railroad take shape!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Happy Easter back at u. 
Just got done checking out your build. Great looking job, going to be a real nice layout. And something the help will remember the rest of their lives, just like u remember working on those with your dad.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Wow, this is an exceptional layout. One does not often see a primarily Conrail layout. Maybe a fair amount of CR 
rolling stock, but not a layout built with that theme specifically. Amazing track plan and the river cutting across is 
splendid. This area used to be my old stomping ground, so that makes it double interesting. If you have time, 
I would be most grateful to see some video of this opus. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments and well wishes! As soon as I can figure out how to post video I shall. I’ll do a run around up until current end of track.
Here’s some Easter weekend bench work progress. The wall on the left will be the “hindsdale plateau” which is the long straight relatively flat section of mainline just east of Hindsdale town. Where the small level is I am envisioning a small tank car distribution area on the back wall with the mainline still climbing along the wall behind it. Perhaps a small tunnel on the mainline. Where the big level is will be Westfield station, the NHRR line diamond crossing (no room for the river bridge unfortunately) and the old NYC coaling tower for the old helper pockets.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

No wonder you're going so fast! You have _help_! That's cheating!


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I started a YouTube channel if you want to take a look at the layout Conrail’s Boston Line HO Layout HO


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wish I could watch it. Since the format change I can't watch any videos on this forum. I use Firefox and videos work everywhere but here on this forum. ?? Wife runs Edge on hers and I can watch MTF videos there.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s a YouTube link. If you click it and it doesn’t go, just go to YouTube.com and search Conrail Boston Line HO layout


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

cole226 said:


> Wish I could watch it. Since the format change I can't watch any videos on this forum. I use Firefox and videos work everywhere but here on this forum. ?? Wife runs Edge on hers and I can watch MTF videos there.


It could be an issue with the Firefox settings for this site. I use Chrome and had the same problem. In Chrome, there is a little padlock in the upper right corner of the address bar. I have to click that, go down to site settings, click it, and that takes me to Chrome's settings for this site. I have to enable Flash, and then I can watch videos from here. I know that's for Chrome and you use Firefox, but it's probably a similar issue. I just don't know how you'd fix it in Firefox. Someone else probably does, though.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Onlyelement14 said:


> Hey guys, I started a YouTube channel if you want to take a look at the layout Conrail’s Boston Line HO Layout HO


You have a new subscriber!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

flyboy2610 said:


> You have a new subscriber!


I watched the vid on the wifes computer. Had to update hers to Chrome. Good job on the build. Interesting, I'll be watching.
As for the Firefox, I'll have to investigate when I get time.


----------



## Onlyelement14 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks! Did a quick update video but here is a pic of current progress. When I get a bit further I’ll do another video.


----------

